# My TechStation (V3)



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

Station Specifications:

Aluminum and acrylic frame aproximately 12" x 13" x 12" high supporting  Lian Li Mobo Tray

BlastFlow 240mm x 240mm radiator with 4 CM 120mm x 25mm fans

EK 250 Reservoir

Alphacool 1510 Pump

Clearflex 1/2 ID tubing

Iandh Custom: *Brute Force* waterblock

Bulgin Power and Reset switches

********************

Hardware Specifications:

Xeon E3110

P5K Deluxe WiFi AP

Team Xtreme DDR2 1300 (6 6 6 18) 2.45V 2 x 512MB

Nvidia Chipped 6500 Passive PCIe Video Card

Raptor X

Silverstone DA750

Plextor PX716AL

Mitsumi FDD

*********************************


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

you animal! 

how do you like that RAD?

are those the same alphcool pump's?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

Once again, very nice, although you may want to clean that ASUS fan on the mofsets(?).


----------



## infrared (Jun 21, 2008)

It might be worth sticking a fan over the other heatsink for the cpu power fets. Mine gets very hot with as little as 1.48v to the cpu.

Awesome benching setup tho!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no clue about how the rad performs. I have winky CM fans (from the Cosmos lol) and yes it is the broken Alphacool1510 that I repaired with swipe.

RE the fan:Yeah I have a brand new one but not sure where...I was right beside the compressor too lol...

I usually lay a fan right over it...but I had my hands full as I trudged up from the shop.

My Wife goes to school some weekends and I spent the past 6 hours with my kids feeding, installing an OS, putting on Dora Explorer (like a two hour marathon),trying to update drivers lol

It's finally overclocking time...so I brewed up some Joe and now it's time to see what kind if Super Pi I can get. This exact board will run a Q6600 at 4ghz...and an E8400 4.5 or something I forget...so many screenshots..so little time.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=378444


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice going CD I like that waterblock and rad - I just got a GTX 480 shipped to me and can't wait to try it out for a GPU loop


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to see 5 ghz but I don't think this board will get me there. 4.32 currently at 1.472 Vcore and Bluescreening after 5 minutes in Windows lol


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 21, 2008)

with DICE Maybe


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

Weall I had my fun...no sense in burning it up all in one night...For Folding purposes it would be a waste...plus I need something to play tunes out in
the shop


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 21, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd like to see 5 ghz but I don't think this board will get me there. 4.32 currently at 1.472 Vcore and Bluescreening after 5 minutes in Windows lol



That board should easily do 500+ FSB, have you dropped the multi to see what the max FSB is when the CPU isnt OCed so high? Maybe you have reached a FSB wall within your 45nm processor.

Here is my P5k at its max OC, my 333MHz ram wasnt stable past 530 or so


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

The P5E and the P5K are not really the same animal...

Despite runninga number of different chips I always hit trouble about 475-480 and max out around 488


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 21, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The P5E and the P5K are not really the same animal...
> 
> Despite runninga number of different chips I always hit trouble about 475-480 and max out around 488



Sorry if I wasnt clear but I was refering to my P5K Deluxe board. I've owned 3 of them so far and they all have done 500+ FSB. You might need better MCH cooling or voltage adjustments or tRD relaxed abit to get past your max of 488. 5GHz may not be possible but you should be able to get abit more out of that xeon.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 21, 2008)

your bench station is itching for a single stage phase.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Chilly1


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats damn nice the whole set up, you expect to see fisher stevens sitting behind it trying to kill johnny lee miller in hackers .
Mint


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 22, 2008)

lol thanks

I am taking FR@NK's advice and jacking around with a lower multi just to see what this mobo has got.

EDIT: I was just thinking that it was nice how well Vista 64 Ulti runs on 1 Gig of RAM and a Geforce 6500


----------



## Eclecticos (Jun 22, 2008)

That's one hell of a tech station. Great Job.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I have a Chilly1



  what do you use it for?

keeping your beer cold? 

put that sucka' to work and grab some wicked benchie's man!

we know you got it in ya


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 22, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=379178

So FSB is not really that much of an issue. I can boot into windows at 530...but only on a loose strap.

Now working on upping the multi to see if I can hang at 500 x 8/8.5


----------

